

Steve Ballmer email to employees on Don Mattrick transition - lominming
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/Press/2013/Jul13/07-01steveb-mail.aspx

======
scodger
Developers,Developers,Developers,Developers,Developers!!!

